# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Tα καραβάκια του Βόσπορου [The Bosphorus' steamers]

## Ellinis

Στο εξώφυλλου του περιοδικού Euromoney το 1980, υπήρχε η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Θα έλεγα οτι είναι ιστορική μιας και δείχνει πλαγιοδετημένα στην αποβάθρα του Eminonu κάποια από τα τελευταία παραδοσιακά ατμόπλοια της Πόλης. Καραβάκια κατασκευασμένα στην Αγγλία στις αρχές του αιώνα εξυπηρέτησαν τις ανάγκες των κατοίκων για πάνω από 60 χρόνια.

bospor 1000.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο εξώφυλλου του περιοδικού Euromoney το 1980, υπήρχε η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Θα έλεγα οτι είναι ιστορική μιας και δείχνει πλαγιοδετημένα στην αποβάθρα του Eminonu κάποια από τα τελευταία παραδοσιακά ατμόπλοια της Πόλης. Καραβάκια κατασκευασμένα στην Αγγλία στις αρχές του αιώνα εξυπηρέτησαν τις ανάγκες των κατοίκων για πάνω από 60 χρόνια.
> 
> bospor 1000.jpg



Αχ... Τα εχουμε δει αυτα τα καραβακια ξανα και ξανα....  Οσο για βρωμα μεσα τους, δεν λεγεται

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ξέρω πως ήταν το '80, αλλά πέρσι που ταξίδεψα με κάποια από αυτά ήταν αξιοπρεπώς καθαρά και ταυτόχρονα πρόσφεραν ένα εξαιρετικά καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν ξέρω πως ήταν το '80, αλλά πέρσι που ταξίδεψα με κάποια από αυτά ήταν αξιοπρεπώς καθαρά και ταυτόχρονα πρόσφεραν ένα εξαιρετικά καραβολατρικό ταξίδι.


_Ellinis_

Ημουν στην Κωνσταντινουπολη την περασμενη εβδομαδα.  Λοιπον τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα τα καραβια ειναι του 1980−1990. Ειναι καλοβαμμενα αλλα αρκετα βρωμικα μεσα... Ιδου και μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το περασμα απο την Ασιατικη στην Ευρωπαικη πλευρα του Βοσπορου (που φυσικα ειναι μαγεια)

IMG_1971.jpg
IMG_1977.jpg
IMG_1978.jpg
IMG_1980.jpg
IMG_2020.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και μερικες σκηνες ακομη. Κωνσταντινουπολη, τελη Ιουνιου 2010

IMG_2023.jpg
IMG_2018.jpg
IMG_1979.jpg



IMG_1995.jpg

Η τελευταια απο το Ναυτικο Μουσειο  (Deniz Muzesi)  διπλα στον Ντολμαμπαχσε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και δυο ακομη ωραιες φωτογραφιες 
IMG_2024.jpg

IMG_2025.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ιστορικό βαπόρι που διασώθηκε και είναι επισκέψιμο στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, είναι το FENERBAHCE που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1953 στα Denny & Bros της Σκωτίας.
Ταξίδεψε μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο του 2008 και σήμερα είναι μέρος του Μουσείο Rahmi Koc στον Κεράτιο.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε σε μερικές φωτογραφίες από το Σεπτέμβριο του 2008, λίγο πριν αποσυρθεί, σε καλή - απ'όσα είδα - κατάσταση για 55 χρονών καράβι.
fenerbahce5.jpg

Με θέα στην Πρίγκιπο
fenerbahce9 at Pringkipos.jpg

Φεύγοντας από τη Χάλκη με τις Sulzer να τραγουδάνε
fenerbahce17 at Halki.jpg

Και στο Βόσπορο... 
fenerbahce20.jpg fenerbahce21.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Fenerbah&#231;e* και το αδελφο του *Dolmabah&#231;e* ναυπηγηθηκαν την ανοιξη του 1953 απο τους Dany Brothers, Dumbarton. Το δευτερο σταματησε να κανει δρομολογια τπ 1993, ενω το πρωτο ειναι ακομη μαζι μας. Εδω δυο φωτογραφιες απο το εξαιρετικο βιβλιο του Ahmet G&#252;lery&#252;zm,   _Istanbul Vapurlari Yandan Carklidan Gun_, Istanbul, 2005.

Στην πρωτη, το *Fenerbah&#231;e* καθως φευγει για ταξιδι στην Προποντιδα, στην Γιαλοβα.  Στην δευτερη το πλοιο στην Προποντιδα.

photo[2].jpg

photo[1].jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το μικρό τουριστικό σκάφος HALAS στη Στενή του Βοσπόρου το 2008.
Halas off Steni2.JPG Halas off Steni.jpg 

Το πλοίο κουβαλάει μια μεγάλη ιστορία που ξεκίνησε το 1914 όταν κατασκευαζόταν ως RESIT PASA στα Fairfield της Γλασκώβης. Η έναρξη του Α' Παγκοσμίου έφερε το 584 κοχ πλοίο στο Βρετανικό Π.Ν. που το ολοκλήρωσε το 1915 ως HMS WATERWITCH.
Έτσι το βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία πλάι στον Λευκό Πύργο της Θεσσαλονίκης:

halas.jpg
πηγή με ιστορικά στοιχεία και άλλες φωτογραφίες.

Το 1923 πουλήθηκε ξανά σε Τούρκους και ταξίδεψε στο Βόσπορο ως HALAS. Από το 1945 ως το 1954 πήρε το όνομα BOSPHORUS No 71 και μετά ξανάπήρε το HAL&#194;S.
Το 1985 παραλίγο να πουληθεί για σκραπ αλλά τελικά μετασκευάστηκε σε τουριστικό και έτσι ταξιδεύει ακόμη σήμερα. Μόνο που δεν είναι πια ατμόπλοιο αφού μετά τη μετασκευή απέκτησε ντήζελ μηχανή,

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το μικρό τουριστικό σκάφος HALAS στη Στενή του Βοσπόρου το 2008.
>   ...........
> Το πλοίο κουβαλάει μια μεγάλη ιστορία που ξεκίνησε το 1914 όταν κατασκευαζόταν ως RESIT PASA στα Fairfield της Γλασκώβης. Η έναρξη του Α' Παγκοσμίου έφερε το 584 κοχ πλοίο στο Βρετανικό Π.Ν. που το ολοκλήρωσε το 1915 ως HMS WATERWITCH.
> Έτσι το βλέπουμε σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία πλάι στον Λευκό Πύργο της Θεσσαλονίκης:
> Το 1923 πουλήθηκε ξανά σε Τούρκους και ταξίδεψε στο Βόσπορο ως HALAS. Από το 1945 ως το 1954 πήρε το όνομα BOSPHORUS No 71 και μετά ξανάπήρε το HAL&#194;S.
> Το 1985 παραλίγο να πουληθεί για σκραπ αλλά τελικά μετασκευάστηκε σε τουριστικό και έτσι ταξιδεύει ακόμη σήμερα. Μόνο που δεν είναι πια ατμόπλοιο αφού μετά τη μετασκευή απέκτησε ντήζελ μηχανή,


Το *HALAS* κατα επισκεψη μου στην Κωνσταντινουπολη τον Ιουνιο 2011.

IMG_3020.jpgIMG_3021.jpgIMG_3022.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε το πλοίο καπου στη δεκαετία του '60 με τα σινιάλα που πέρασε τα περισσότερα χρόνια του στο Βόσπορο

halas.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα παλιά ατμόπλοια του Βόσπορου με φόντο το ORIANA και ένα από τα σοβιετικά αδελφά κλάσης Pushkin.

FB_IMG_15158470623599681.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Maincover of a brochure for the 1990 season, cruises with HALAS by Abercrombie & Kent:

Abercrombie & Kent 1990 a.jpg

copyright: www.abercrombiekent.com

----------


## Rasa Sayang

and the rest of the brochure incl. plans of HALAS:

Abercrombie & Kent 1990 b.jpg Abercrombie & Kent 1990 c.jpg Abercrombie & Kent 1990 d.jpg Abercrombie & Kent 1990 e.jpg Abercrombie & Kent 1990 f.jpg

copyright: www.abercrombiekent.com

----------

